# why is he upset?



## xxPsychoKatxx (Dec 6, 2011)

i told my husband when i left back to my home town that i wasnt going to keep contact with him because i wasnt going to be able to text or get on the internet until i get a job as a rule from my mom and well then i told him i was going to be in his life anymore and he was like well till after u get a job right? and i told him no maybe not even after i get a job or whatever and then he went on to say i had to be in his life cause our son and i told him no our son had to be in his life but i didnt have to be and he got upset and then he told me that he was leaving and that he would be back later and that he was going to go get ready for a christmas party for his job then after he was going to go Reflect....

we havent spoken since i told him on friday and well i texted him to tell him that i was leaving after christmas and to spend as much time with our son as possible before we leave if he wants and i replied with an ok.... then i texted back sorry i bothered u and he said sorry im just not feeling good today and i was like ok bye.

he seems upset about what i told him, idk why if its what he told me he wanted and is already seeing another girl, why should i stay in his life and let him keep wounding me?

whats his deal?
can you guys kinda like help me with this lol im so confused.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

It's one thing to leave your husband, but abandoning your son? At Christmas? That's not right. I'm sure there's lots to the story, but based on what you've said, you're pissed at your husband, which is fine. But it's your son who's paying the price

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxPsychoKatxx (Dec 6, 2011)

PBear said:


> It's one thing to leave your husband, but abandoning your son? At Christmas? That's not right. I'm sure there's lots to the story, but based on what you've said, you're pissed at your husband, which is fine. But it's your son who's paying the price
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


why do people always miss read my posts.

im moving with my parents because my husband kicked me out of our home and im staying at his parents with my son.
im moving back with my son after christmas.
he knew we were leaving but didnt know when and he thought we were still going to be friends.
he started seeing a married women with 2 kids right after he left me and wants to be with her and told me we will never be together again so i dont wanna be in his life knowing i wanna be with him but he will never be with me again.
i told him that i didnt have to be in his life as a friend but only if it was something that had to do with our son like when hes going to pick him up, etc.
he got upset said he was going to go reflect on what i said and i havent heard from him except for me telling him when i was leaving and he told me he wasnt feeling well today.
hes amazing.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Have either of you filed for divorce yet?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

They misread your posts because they don't have the time to read all the back history, and you don't give enough details in your current thread to get proper advice.

In any case, my answer still stands. No matter what your husband did, your son is an innocent bystander. He's the one that's not hearing anything from his mom the week before Christmas. Sorry about being harsh, but it really seems that your son is being punished for what your husband has done.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxPsychoKatxx (Dec 6, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Have either of you filed for divorce yet?


nope, no money for divorce but when i get up there i will save up some money.



PBear said:


> They misread your posts because they don't have the time to read all the back history, and you don't give enough details in your current thread to get proper advice.
> 
> In any case, my answer still stands. No matter what your husband did, your son is an innocent bystander. He's the one that's not hearing anything from his mom the week before Christmas. Sorry about being harsh, but it really seems that your son is being punished for what your husband has done.
> 
> ...


lol!
read what i said one more time.
you didnt read it right again.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok, you're right. I misread that. My apologies.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

